# dikhololo -- from weeks to points question...



## gloria (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey fellow tuggers..........

I'm THINKING about buying a platinum points resort; and I was told that my Dikhololo red 1 bedroom will then be worth 27,500 to 29,000 points each year -- are these numbers RIGHT?....in the last few years I've gotten 14 and 17 credits in weeks....

are there any dk points owners AND was there a conversion fee involved when going from weeks to points?...

ANY sage advice will be MOST helpful.....

thanks...

gloria .


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 26, 2014)

That sounds right. I received 27,500 points using Points For Deposit on RCI with my one bedroom Silver Sands week in 2009. That was while atom but in the ballpark.


----------



## gloria (Mar 26, 2014)

SciTchr said:


> That sounds right. I received 27,500 points using Points For Deposit on RCI with my one bedroom Silver Sands week in 2009. That was while atom but in the ballpark.



thanks for the info Ruth -- did you have to pay a conversion fee (and if so how much) when you went from weeks to points?

thanks....

gloria .


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 21, 2014)

*Conversion fee*

We did not pay a conversion fee. We bought a points resort in Palm Springs, and then we could convert our deposited Weeks to Points. Actually, we did not buy a Points resort. I am leasing a Palm Springs Points resort in three year increments. This allows me to access the Points side of RCI. I learned how to do this on TUG. Do some searching and you will find help. I like that I can leave the deal at any time.


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 22, 2014)

I used one of my deposited DIK weeks for the Points for Deposit recently.  I received 14 TPU's for that week and when I paid the $26 fee to convert just that week within RCI to points, I got 29,000 RCI points for it.


----------



## silentg (Nov 22, 2014)

Is it mandatory to convert Dikhololo weeks to points?


----------



## jancpa (Nov 22, 2014)

I think you have to own a timeshare that is already committed to the RCI Points program in order to be a RCI Points member.  You could then deposit your regular timeshare weeks into the points system under the Points For Deposit program without converting anything else.


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 22, 2014)

silentg said:


> Is it mandatory to convert Dikhololo weeks to points?



If the resort "goes" to points, then that is a different question. 

Unless I misunderstood the Op question, it was about using the option to take a week you have already deposited as a week, and convert just that week to RCI points. It's called Points for Deposit and you can choose to do that week by week (as long as your resort qualifies). You also have to have both an RCI weeks account and an RCI points account already for this to work.


----------

